# cabelas discount coupon



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

A few weeks back cabelas sent out a discount coupon for mail order orders. My girlfriend threw it out. Does anyone have one they are using and could give me the reference code. I am in the process of picking up a 67c for ice fishing.


----------

